# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood Analyses After 18 Days of Oxandrolone at 60 mg ED

## BJJ

CHOLESTEROL TTL: 168 mg/dl (after: 179)
CHOLESTEROL HDL: 41 mg/dl (*after: 13*) (range >=40)
INDEX RISK HDL: 4,1 (*after: 13,76*) (range till 5)
CHOLESTEROL LDL: 105 mg/dl (*after: 157*) (range 130-159, elevated borderline)
BILIRUBIN TTL: *1,98* mg/dl (*after: 0,83*) (range 0,2-1)
BILIRUBIN DIRECT: 0,22 mg/dl (after: 0,1) (range 0,05-0,3)
BILIRUBIN INDIRECT: *1,76* mg/dl (*after: 0,73*) (range till 0,7)
CREATININE: 1,2 mg/dl (after: 1,2) (range 0,8-1,3)
AZOTEMIA: *49* mg/dl (*after: 62*) (range 15-40)
AMYLASE: 62 u/ltr (after: 55) (range 25-115)
TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT: 41 u/ltr (*after: 86*) (range 30-65)
TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST: 21 u/ltr (*after: 55*) (range 15-37)
GAMMA (YGT): 28 u/ltr (after: 29) (range 15-85)

INSULIN : 3,34 micru/ml (after: 3,6) (range 1,9-23)
IGF1: (184) (range 96-424)
TESTOSTERONE TTL: 3,86 ng/ml (*after: 0,72*) (range 1,75-7,81)
TESTOSTERONE FREE: 11,7 pg/ml (*after: 5,2*) (range 8-47)
SHBG: 38 pg/ml (*after: 10*) (range 13-71)
FSH: 2,92 micru/ml (after: 2,09) (range 1,27-19,26)
LH: 3,80 miu/ml (after: 2,19) (range 1,24-8,62)
DHEAS: 191 mcg/dl (after: 209) (range 106-464)
HGH: 0,2 ng/ml (after: <0,1) (range 0,0-10)

So basically, my bilirubin values decreased within the normal range, as expected.
Oxandrolone seems "to cure" Gilberts's syndrome, which I have.

Of course, either LDL and Transaminase went up.
Azotemia was already up and surely it could not start declining.
Strangely, creatinine stayed at the same level but this is good related to azotemia.

What I do not understand are the values related to LH, FSH and HGH compared with DHEAS.

Anyone able to explain this?
Please if you have any clue, reply here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234

Thank you

----------


## XNathan

Bilirubin is strongest antioxidant in human body. Decrease is becouse your liver consumend a large portion of bilirubine to reduce oxidation stress from oxandrolone.

Gilbert sy isnt bad its good! Atherosclerosis in a. carotis occure in critical degree 25 yr later than in normal people! And Gilberts has 80% less chance to have coronary heart disease.

Its more than good to have high bilirubine and yellow eyes? Small price for longer and better life.

----------


## BJJ

> Bilirubin is strongest antioxidant in human body. Decrease is becouse your liver consumend a large portion of bilirubine to reduce oxidation stress from oxandrolone.
> 
> Gilbert sy isnt bad its good! Atherosclerosis in a. carotis occure in critical degree 25 yr later than in normal people! And Gilberts has 80% less chance to have coronary heart disease.
> 
> Its more than good to have high bilirubine and yellow eyes? Small price for longer and better life.


Appreciate the bilirubin info.
What about the other values, the hormonal ones?

----------


## BJJ

Bump

----------


## BJJ

bump

----------


## ythrashin

> What I do not understand are the values related to LH, FSH and HGH compared with DHEAS.



The Anavar is effecting your HPTA... By lowering your LH its decreasing your testosterone production...

Dont know why its effecting your GH.. Didnt think it would have a negative effect of GH. Anavar has shown to increase GH at low doses 10mg ED.Perahaps it adversely effects it with higher doses...

Interesting stuff!

----------


## BJJ

> The Anavar is effecting your HPTA... By lowering your LH its decreasing your testosterone production...
> 
> Dont know why its effecting your GH.. Didnt think it would have a negative effect of GH. Anavar has shown to increase GH at low doses 10mg ED.Perahaps *it adversely effects it with higher doses*...
> 
> Interesting stuff!


Exactly, that is the case.
I have found other three guys in a new private lab where I have been lastly who had the same occurrence, so I believe your assumption was correct.

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## BJJ

> what amazes me about your results is the drastic decrease in shbg, seems like anavar might even be more effective then winstrol for lowering shbg levels.


You mean just after 18 days?
Look the other BW, even worse.

----------


## over812

I understand the liver produces some shbg.  Does var cause any moves in insulin levels?

----------


## BJJ

> I understand the liver produces some shbg. Does var cause any moves in insulin levels?


I would say no, by looking at my last bw.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=417969

----------

